# tips on cleaning IACV



## chud (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm going to try to clean the idle air control valve tomorrow on my 95 4 cyl. Looking for some tips from somebody who's done it. Do I need to remove anything besides the air cleaner to get access? Will it be possible to re-use the gasket?

Thanks.


----------



## chud (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't get the IACV off because I couldn't get access to the screws holding it to the throttle body. Anybody done it before?

Also, that's the MAF on the passenger side of the throttle body, right? What is screwed to the front of the throttle body?

Thanks.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The TPS, I think. Lemme look.

Yup. TPS on the front, MAF on the pass. side, and the IACV screws into the TBI at the rear right next to the AAV unless I'm completely mistaken.

BTW, what gasket?


----------



## chud (Jul 22, 2003)

I was told that there was a gasket in the IACV once you took it apart to clean it.
If you've cleaned it before, did you take it off the TBI first or is there another way?

Also, is the AAV the cylindrical piece on top of what I'm thinking is the IACV. My manual isn't good on this.

Thanks.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I dunno. Mine is TBI but it's different.


----------

